# Cheapest Fragrance Oil Sampler?



## littlehands (May 15, 2017)

I'm needing a fragrance oil fix and don't have a lot to spend. Factoring in shipping, which supplier will give me the most bang for my buck? Has anyone done this comparison already and could point me to the cheapest total price per ounce for a sample pack? Nature's Garden, maybe? Aztec? Somewhere else entirely? TIA!


----------



## Hearthy (May 15, 2017)

Shipping is usually what kills it for me from my favorite suppliers. Have you tried The Flaming Candle? They have really reasonable shipping. They have lots of sample packs or a 'pick your own'. Just make sure what you pick is soap safe because some aren't.

http://www.theflamingcandle.com/fragrance-oil-samplers/


----------



## littlehands (May 15, 2017)

Hearthy said:


> Shipping is usually what kills it for me from my favorite suppliers. Have you tried The Flaming Candle? They have really reasonable shipping. They have lots of sample packs or a 'pick your own'. Just make sure what you pick is soap safe because some aren't.
> 
> http://www.theflamingcandle.com/fragrance-oil-samplers/



That's a new one to me. I'll check them out!

I think Aztec is the best deal I'm aware of. If you do the 5 for $5 deal, plus the current new $1 fragrance, and then add another 9 samples, it all ships for the padded flat rate, or somewhere around $35 for 15 ounces.

Nature's Garden gives you .50 off each bottle for 10 or more samples and has reasonable shipping, so that one's okay as well. 

Peak has a $22 dollar 10 bottle sampler, but the shipping is around $18.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 15, 2017)

West of the Mississippi, MMS has the best deal -- Amazing Dozen Free Shipping. You can mix and match twelve 1-oz bottles of EOs, FOs, Flavor Oils, or Extracts. Sucha good deal! I use this feature when I need flavor oils for lip balms; extracts for shampoo or lotion; and fill in with Pink Grapefruit or Peppermint EO for lip balms. As for FOs, some I like better than others, but they sell a quality product.

https://www.thesage.com/catalog/products/Amazing-Dozen-Free-Shipping.html


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 15, 2017)

Zany, you are going to make me go shopping again!


I know candlescience has 2 sales a year (spring and fall) for 3 days they sell 1oz for 99 cents.
NG and Indiana candle supply use USPS and is cheaper postage than others if you are only buying FOs.


----------



## littlehands (May 16, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> West of the Mississippi, MMS has the best deal -- Amazing Dozen Free Shipping. You can mix and match twelve 1-oz bottles of EOs, FOs, Flavor Oils, or Extracts. Sucha good deal! I use this feature when I need flavor oils for lip balms; extracts for shampoo or lotion; and fill in with Pink Grapefruit or Peppermint EO for lip balms. As for FOs, some I like better than others, but they sell a quality product.
> 
> https://www.thesage.com/catalog/products/Amazing-Dozen-Free-Shipping.html



I have an order on the way from them. :grin: 

I'm in the same state as MMS, but it's still not the best deal for me. I like the free shipping, but it's offset by the fact that their fragrances are on the more expensive side. Most are in the 4.50-6.50 per ounce range. Oy.  I still use them, however, because they have some of my favorite scents. Juicy Pear, Bay Rum and Hydrogen are ones I reorder because I've never found versions I prefer over theirs.


----------



## diamondkitten (May 16, 2017)

I found that saveonscents.com was the cheapest oz for oz.  They offer free shipping on their samples "Sniffies".  I bought 18 different smells and they gave me 4 free samples.  

http://www.saveonscents.com/

Of the fragrances I've used from them so far, none have behaved badly during trace but the mango mandarin (BBW) faded REALLY Fast and the Coffee (Italy) smells .... sickly sweet so I'm not fan.  Sparkling Fruits: Orange & Pineapple smells off...  Chocolate Decadance is AMAZING!  I've used it in soap and body butter.  So is their Vanilla Royal.  I haven't been able to find a lot of information about them on this site so this is my own honest, first time using them, review.


----------



## dixiedragon (May 16, 2017)

The Sage has an Amazing Dozen. Pick 1 dozen 1-oz bottles and you get free shipping. The bottles can be anything - FOs, EOs, extracts - anything that comes in a 1 oz bottle. The FOs aren't the cheapest, but they are of good quality.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 16, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Zany, you are going to make me go shopping again!









  Who, moi?!!!  Nah, it's Dixie's turn... also a well-known enabler... :grin:



dixiedragon said:


> The Sage has an Amazing Dozen. Pick 1 dozen 1-oz bottles and you get free shipping. The bottles can be anything - FOs, EOs, extracts - anything that comes in a 1 oz bottle. The FOs aren't the cheapest, but they are of good quality.


^^^^^ Ditto


----------



## shunt2011 (May 16, 2017)

Natures Garden has buy 10 1 oz and save .50 on each one or 10 16 oz and save a 1.00 each.


----------



## WeaversPort (May 19, 2017)

Thanks to the dangerous Ms. Zany here... I just recently got a sample oil fix from Elements Bath and Body.

They have a great sample deal for testing small amounts; roughly a dollar per vial and you end up with maybe 2 or 3 grams in sample. Unlike Brambleberry or Nurture, you wouldn't be able to do a full batch from a sample. But if you're just looking to try something new, it would be an easy way to do it. 

 You can sort of get a sense of the sample size here. I ended up doing some 1oz soap samples last night because I had a bunch I was needing to try.


----------



## dixiedragon (May 19, 2017)

Tell us what you got and your OOB impressions.
#FOvoyeur


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 19, 2017)

dixiedragon said:


> Tell us what you got and your OOB impressions. #FO voyeur


^^^ Ditto, when you have time, of course... please and thank you. Also, it looks like some of them seized??? Or is that just the soaps setting up?



WeaversPort said:


> ... sample oil fix from Elements Bath and Body.    They have a great sample deal for testing small amounts; roughly a  dollar per vial and you end up with maybe 2 or 3 grams in sample. I  ended up doing some 1oz soap samples last night because I had a bunch I  was needing to try.



FYI: I went to check on how much is in a sample vial, according to Elements and learned that it's enough to scent a 3.5 oz bar of CP at 2.25%-2.5% 

Next I went to MMS Fragrance Calc:  
https://www.thesage.com/calcs/FragCalc.html
Fragrance Amount for Awapuhi Seaberry FO in 3.5 oz of CP (weight of fats only):

2.25% = 0.08 oz. net wt. or 1/2 tsp. or 2.3 - 2.5 mls    PERFECT!

I have a mold with 6 round cavities. So I'm thinking

3.5 oz oils X 6 = 21 oz. X a factor of 1.37 = 28.8 oz soap
28.8 oz soap divided by 6 cavities = 4.8 oz in each.
Mold cavities hold 5 oz. soap. YAY! 

So now I know how to test my sample vials when they arrive:

Make lye solution. Set aside to cool.
Set out 6 small Pyrex bowls. 
Weigh oils into 4 cup Pyrex. Nuke in Microwave to melt.
Put 1 Tablespoon warm oils in each bowl. 
Add 1/4 teaspoon of 6 different micas to each (to tell which is which after cure.)
Add 2.3 - 2.5 mls of each FO tester vial to each bowl. Mix well. 
Add lye solution to rest of oils and bring to emulsion/ light trace.
Pour 4.75 oz. soap into each bowl, one at a time. Mix well. 
Pour into individual molds.


----------



## WeaversPort (May 19, 2017)

dixiedragon said:


> Tell us what you got and your OOB impressions.
> #FOvoyeur





Zany_in_CO said:


> ^^^ Ditto, when you have time, of course... please and thank you. Also, it looks like some of them seized??? Or is that just the soaps setting up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha! I'll start a new thread so as to not take over this one


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 20, 2017)

WeaversPort said:


> Hahaha! I'll start a new thread so as to not take over this one


Brilliant... I was thinking along those lines as well, but didn't want you to miss it. Thanks!!!


----------



## WeaversPort (May 20, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Brilliant... I was thinking along those lines as well, but didn't want you to miss it. Thanks!!!



Psh... I'm a born rebel!! 

Um, sorry everyone.. I'll be quiet and go back to my own thread.... :silent::silent::silent:


----------



## Susie (May 20, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> ^^^ Ditto, when you have time, of course... please and thank you. Also, it looks like some of them seized??? Or is that just the soaps setting up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please tell me that you are not suggesting that people actually make soap in Pyrex???


----------

